# General question.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

When it comes to horror or scary things, do you like it tempered with comedy or do you prefer constant tension?


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I like mine tempered with comedy. I find that a) my sense of humor is a bit in the macabre side anyway and b) a little comic relief creates this moment where you feel safe or at least safe enough the next scare comes as a complete surprise.


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree I feel that without the breaks in the tension that the scares are not as strong in the reaction.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Disagree. Any bit of comedy is irreverent to horror. Definitely prefer the constant tension.


----------

